# Pensions



## isadora (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi - 71 yr old UK pensioner hoping to move to Portugal early next year from Malta. My only income is a UK state pension, plus a small monthly disability allowance......would I have to pay tax on either ? Also, if I present the S1 document to the authorities do I automatically qualify for the same healthcare as the locals ? Any help or advice would be much appreciated - many thanks in advance.


----------



## TonyJ1 (May 20, 2014)

Your basic state pension would be taxable in Portugal though with allowances and credits, the taxes should be negligible. However, you may also apply to get on to the 'non habitual residency scheme' and then not worry about taxes for the following 10 years.

You may register for Medical if you are getting the UK state pension - you will need the appropriate document - I think you are right with the S1.


----------



## isadora (Jun 21, 2015)

Thank you for your helpful advice !


----------

